# dewalt 621 manual



## pappywolf (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey folks, I just bought a dewalt 621 on ebay but the seller does not have a manual. help. Also, I am new to routers, what is a good book to get me started or something on line, pdf file or site. thanks :'( :'(


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pappy, The whole world is turning upside down since Black & Decker bought out the Pentair Group.(Porter Cable, Delta, Oldham Tools) I was in my local PC/Delta service center yesterday, instead of the familiar grey colors I saw orange and yellow everywhere. Give it a week for the dust to settle and all the service centers should be fully combined. Once this happens they will be able to supply you with the manual you are looking for. As far as using your new router for projects I would recommend you visit the Oak Park site by clicking on one of the yellow banner ad's. You can purchase DVD's and plans of the projects Bob and Rick have built over the years. The guys make even difficult projects seem easy with clear step by step instructions. Welcome to the forum and enjoy!


----------



## woodshopwilly (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a 621. If you want to email me with your address, I'd be happy to copy the important stuff from the manual and mail it to you.

Scott






EDITED _*E-mail address removed. Please PM your E-mail addy.*_


----------

